# Right torch for melting gold



## Axlrod2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I searched guys but really didn't find a answer. What is the best torch to use to melt gold?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 29, 2012)

These might help with some information:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=16438&p=166572&hilit=melting+torch#p167035

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=15999&p=161346&hilit=melting+torch#p161230
Phil


----------



## bbigpat (Jan 7, 2013)

hello, im new to this site , but here we go, i have invested money in supplies and equipment , along with hours upon hours of research and studying, this is my 1st batch. I pulled lots of computer gold pins, cooked at 2100 degree, with a refining flux. Made shot. i had 5 troy ounces, i put 600ml of hydochloric, and 200ml of nitriac acid. its been sitting four about 2 hours. i plan on letting it sit till morning. i would welcome any advice, do i ad sulfuric acid?. or any other info is welcome . i want refine to , well to the furthest point to pure . so my name is pat. fire away. please, lol


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

bbigpat said:


> hello, im new to this site , but here we go, i have invested money in supplies and equipment , along with hours upon hours of research and studying, this is my 1st batch. I pulled lots of computer gold pins, cooked at 2100 degree, with a refining flux. Made shot. i had 5 troy ounces, i put 600ml of hydochloric, and 200ml of nitriac acid. its been sitting four about 2 hours. i plan on letting it sit till morning. i would welcome any advice, do i ad sulfuric acid?. or any other info is welcome . i want refine to , well to the furthest point to pure . so my name is pat. fire away. please, lol



You should put everything on hold and study this forum, until you verify anything that you learned elsewhere.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 14, 2013)

bbigpat said:


> hello, im new to this site , but here we go, i have invested money in supplies and equipment , along with hours upon hours of research and studying, this is my 1st batch. I pulled lots of computer gold pins, cooked at 2100 degree, with a refining flux. Made shot. i had 5 troy ounces, i put 600ml of hydochloric, and 200ml of nitriac acid. its been sitting four about 2 hours. i plan on letting it sit till morning. i would welcome any advice, do i ad sulfuric acid?. or any other info is welcome . i want refine to , well to the furthest point to pure . so my name is pat. fire away. please, lol


Welcome to the forum Pat!

As this is a no nonsense forum I'll be frank with you.

If you had spent hours and hours researching on this forum then you would have known that melting gold plated pins together is the wrong way to refine it.
Another thing is that 5 troy ounces of gold plated pins doesn't contain that much gold. It would be a lot less than a gram of gold, probably only a few tenths of a gram. That amount is easily misplaced during refining so it could end up in a filter without you even noticing it. It is a lot easier to dissolve the base metal leaving you with gold foils before going to aqua regia, AR.

My advice, spend a month or two just reading the forum and Hokes book. Start with the guided tour and follow every link. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

Göran


----------

